# Greddy Profec-B Spec II connections 12v VRT



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

I have looked through the owners manual several times and it doesn't really seem to cover the exact set up I have. Since this is one of the few things that can really do some damage if it isn't connected and adjusted properly I want to make sure it is set up right. I have provided this excellent MS paint diagram of my current vacuum hose connections.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Greddy Profec-B Spec II connections 12v VRT (Road_Ralley)*

Vacuum/Boost source to COM, NC to top port of the wastegate, NO Open.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Greddy Profec-B Spec II connections 12v VRT (sp_golf)*

what about the hose from the brain on the ebc?


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Greddy Profec-B Spec II connections 12v VRT (Road_Ralley)*

so this yielded 25+lbs with it off.........












_Modified by Road_Ralley at 11:02 AM 7-1-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Greddy Profec-B Spec II connections 12v VRT (Road_Ralley)*

you should have a boost source off the comp housing going to the WG (side) and to the com port on the solonoid. then, a line from the nc port to the "top" of the WG. 
edit: i was backwards. also, you are putting vacuum to the WG, that is not needed, but boost is.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Greddy Profec-B Spec II connections 12v VRT (Noobercorn)*

edit: just look at my pic......
post it dammit! 


_Modified by Noobercorn at 11:34 AM 7-1-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Greddy Profec-B Spec II connections 12v VRT (Noobercorn)*

red is boost source (pre TB)
green is vac source (post TB)


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

vac source from the exhast mani? no.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Trevis)*

lol, if you use a the exhaust manifold for a vac source, you should put down the tools and step away from the car.....








just to clarify, on a stock manifold, there is a vac source by the TB. i was referring to that in the pic. i was not looking at his setup as an SRI, rather looking at it from a "stock" looking setup. 
if you look at my pic, you see where the factory one is. on my car, it goes to the evap system. 
the front green line would be from the factory FPR. 


_Modified by Noobercorn at 1:19 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I gotta bump this - where have you greddy EBC users place your boost controller unit (not interior control unit)? 
when and how important is it to have BPV sources before/after the TB?
right now I have mine setup where all my BPV and wastegate lines coming from before the TB... am I in trouble?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
right now I have mine setup where all my BPV and wastegate lines coming from before the TB... am I in trouble?

PRE throttle body shows BOOST signal only. POST throttle body shows VAC and BOOST. so, depending upon the destination of the line, that should dictate how you run them. 
Road_Ralley:
if you hear nothing from the solonoid at power up, it may be stuck, or failed. try supplying 12v to it, and seeing if you can manually "jump" the solonoid. 
basically, take the wires from it, and put the black to a ground, and tap the red to the + terminal on the bat. you should hear it open/close. 
if not, you have a beat solonoid.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Here is how I have mine setup, NC is on left, NO is on top and COM is on right. Far left line originates at compressor housing.










_Modified by dreadlocks at 11:19 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

i would like to see more pix of your whole motor. the SS lines for vac look tight!!!!


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

soon, it'll be done here soon..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can find some construction pics if you follow the link in my sig..
-R


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

wow, that build looks great!!!


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I just installed this also,its a Pita to explain though,my friend actually did it for me i connected the vac lines and Im just happy Im boostin 12psi,but how do I boost more?or less?is there a rite up on how to do so?or can somebody please explain


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Coogi)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3610713


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

i could never figure mine out went with mbc, how ever i want to try again. now these 2 post are saying the opposite who is right? 



sp_golf said:


> Vacuum/Boost source to COM, NC to top port of the wastegate, NO Open.





dreadlocks said:


> Here is how I have mine setup, NC is on left, NO is on top and COM is on right. Far left line originates at compressor housing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and yes old thread is old


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

http://www.greddy.com/upload/file/PRofec_Bspec2.pdf


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't know why guys just don't run the pressure source/signal from the compressor housing (eliminate all this pre/post throttle body bs). The compressor line can signal both the side port of the wastegate and the solenoid (NC port).

Which by the way is how Dreadlocks has his setup.


----------

